# 25+ GSDs need help in NM High Kill shelter



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For anyone trying to figure out location, Las Cruces is right over the state line from El Paso, way down south, near the border.

Llombardo, what FB page is this on? Can you share the link to it here?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GSDC RESCUE CROSSPOSTING on FB

And even on Craigslist...

https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pet/5395119696.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Over a dozen Czech shepherds, seized from breeder, put down, dozens at risk | Examiner.com


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am in Cruces and have called half a dozen times without any response from the shelter. A lot of these dogs are high drive and possessive of toy and/or food according to local news reports. I'll keep checking in. I have Wednesday off this week and intend to go down there (7 mins from my residence) and inquire in person.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The reasons in the news reports for the euths aren't very compelling. Dogs seized from hoarding situations are likely to be food possessive because they haven't had anything to eat. Food aggression often resolves itself when they get used to having meals on a predictable schedule, without having to fight for it. If not, there are so many easy things to do to fix it. Even the ASPCA--which invented the stupid rubber hand in the food bowl temperament test--now says it's not a reason to put dogs down. 

I worry no one has actually done any good temp testing on these dogs. If you have a trainer you like and trust, you might see if that person would volunteer some time to help the shelter out by offering to evaluate the dogs. My trainer has done that with me. Sometimes it gives the shelters a little relief to have a credentialed CPDT come in.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Magwart said:


> The reasons in the news reports for the euths aren't very compelling. Dogs seized from hoarding situations are likely to be food possessive because they haven't had anything to eat. Food aggression often resolves itself when they get used to having meals on a predictable schedule, without having to fight for it. If not, there are so many easy things to do to fix it. Even the ASPCA--which invented the stupid rubber hand in the food bowl temperament test--now says it's not a reason to put dogs down.
> 
> I worry no one has actually done any good temp testing on these dogs. If you have a trainer you like and trust, you might see if that person would volunteer some time to help the shelter out by offering to evaluate the dogs. My trainer has done that with me. Sometimes it gives the shelters a little relief to have a credentialed CPDT come in.


I suspect it was simply a question of numbers. X available kennels, but X + 15 dogs, so the first 15 to bark were the ones to go.


----------

